# Bucket heads 09 set-up, Super lemon haze, trainwreck, Hawaiian snow, lemon skunk and



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

So as promised your boy comes through. Totally new setup this time and all new strains. This will be my first journal on R.i.u Im looking forward to a great year with all new strains. wish me luck, i will keep you guys updated every step of the way...

Greenhouse seeds
Strain list-
Lemon skunk 1
Hawaiian snow 1
trainwreck 2
Super lemon haze 5
power skunk 3
Pure power 1
Pure gold 1
Thai super skunk 1

And the pics


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 14, 2009)

im on board for this one...looks like its gunna be 1 hell of a grow


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

for sho my man... cant wait till tha chop


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 14, 2009)

lol thought about startin a report on mine...but its ALL kinds of fucked up lol


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 14, 2009)

suprised nobodies interested in ya grow bucket...


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah i think ill sit in on this to see how it goes. good luck


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 14, 2009)

whats wrong with the plant in the first picture mate?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> whats wrong with the plant in the first picture mate?




well that would be whats left over from my last go around. The only clone i have of that white russian. she is about a foot or so in height and at least six weeks into flower. I figured why waste her, but for the the life of me i dont know why i only took two clones of the WR one died only one left.


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 14, 2009)

it looks very ill...
like its about to die also lol 
im sure you be ok..
what sort of setup isit?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> it looks very ill...
> like its about to die also lol
> im sure you be ok..
> what sort of setup isit?


I know that pic is not the greatest ,but in person she looks way better. She is frosted in trics and smells just like her momma. Its mainly a nute deficiency showing in the foliage, but that is going away now she is well fed now for sure.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh and i forgot the stats for the setup. So here goes

600 Watt lumatek Digi cooltube light with dual arc mh/hps
400 Watt hps magnetic ballast agro max enhanced blue bulb
424 CFM inline fan cooling both lights 
2 carbon filters one inside the room and another connected to the end of my exhaust.
1 3x3 floodtray and 1 2x4 flood tray for flower. ebb n flow for flower and drip for vegg.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

happy v-day everyone...


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 14, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> happy v-day everyone...


mehhhh


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

Uk here is a few close ups of the white russian clone...


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great New Site Boys Check It Out


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 14, 2009)

no thanks im happy here at riu


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

Ye i second that motion...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 14, 2009)

hey bucket whered you get your seeds? caus im havin problems with nivrana atm


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> hey bucket whered you get your seeds? caus im havin problems with nivrana atm



The White Russian is from serious seeds, but bought through Dr.chronic.
All the rest are from greenhouse seeds through The attitude...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 14, 2009)

aight man hopefully nirvana works shit out...wont let me delete my order and wont take the payment so...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

personally i would never order from nirvana; crappy genetics and service.
Try the attitude man they will do you right...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 15, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> personally i would never order from nirvana; crappy genetics and service.
> Try the attitude man they will do you right...


 imma wait till tomorrow (weekday yanno) if it dont go through imma call up the credit card company (since nirvanas ONLY suport person through e-mail is on vacation) and cancel it and go to attitude...think u can hook me up with a link so i can start huntin for some seeds?


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2009)

Dr. Chronic is legit


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin good man, i'll be posted


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

new pics tomorrow...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 15, 2009)

cant wait man


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

So here is today's update on the super lemon haze, on day 2 in rockwool. The others are about 10 days in...
I think i will chop the white russian in about two weeks...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin tasty


----------



## Tronica (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks nice. 

Gonna subscribe to this one.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2089333]Lookin tasty [/quote]

Yes sir, im counting down the days...lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

haha yea, waiting is the hardest part!

buts it worth it in the long run, especially with those buds


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, subscribed as well! dang that dose look similar to mine we should be harvesting at about the same time as well. we will have to share results.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Very nice, subscribed as well! dang that dose look similar to mine we should be harvesting at about the same time as well. we will have to share results.[/quote....
> 
> for sure...
> I will post updated pics tomorrow...


----------



## raiderman (Feb 16, 2009)

looks great, yea i'm a 600 man mysef,,, maybe on this nex crop you can getcha camera,lol, jus kiddin, i bought a Nikon D60 with a set of lenses this las go around, best investment i ever made next to these lites,lol. subscribed.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2009)

raiderman said:


> looks great, yea i'm a 600 man mysef,,, maybe on this nex crop you can getcha camera,lol, jus kiddin, i bought a Nikon D60 with a set of lenses this las go around, best investment i ever made next to these lites,lol. subscribed.



Ya, i seriously need a new cam, but at least i can post pics now...lLOL


----------



## raiderman (Feb 16, 2009)

o yea anything heps to get those pics posted, thats all that matters.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for linking me to your grow. That russian looks fantastic, and I cant wait to see how your super lemon turns out. Im going to get mine started in about 3-4 days.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 16, 2009)

this is great, mine r standing healthy straight upright waiting to show me something beautiful. i wake up every morning excited with these 2 grow rooms,lol.i'm jus real stoned this morning, i'm with ya bro even here in Wes Texas,lol.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2009)

Survolte said:


> Thanks for linking me to your grow. That russian looks fantastic, and I cant wait to see how your super lemon turns out. Im going to get mine started in about 3-4 days.



Thanks for stopping by man. I am looking forward to see how the super lemon haze turns out. Theirs not a whole lot of info on it yet, still so new i guess. Keep me posted on your SLH grow; we should be harvesting around the same time...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 16, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Thanks for stopping by man. I am looking forward to see how the super lemon haze turns out. Theirs not a whole lot of info on it yet, still so new i guess. Keep me posted on your SLH grow; we should be harvesting around the same time...


yeah I will. Im a writer too, although very amateur so I will have plenty of stories and pics... I get bored a lot... I have to drive 350 miles to the NEAREST hydro shop so I am going to have a fear and loathing trip with my buddi Ill make sure to document it. then after that the grow will begin : P.

cant wait to compare. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2009)

Survolte said:


> yeah I will. Im a writer too, although very amateur so I will have plenty of stories and pics... I get bored a lot... I have to drive 350 miles to the NEAREST hydro shop so I am going to have a fear and loathing trip with my buddi Ill make sure to document it. then after that the grow will begin : P.
> 
> cant wait to compare. Best of luck to you.


sounds like a plan...LOL


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 16, 2009)

yo bucket hows the grow comin man? cant wait till u get those clones in the bubbler


----------



## raiderman (Feb 16, 2009)

theres hydro store 50 miles from here, but i do all my stuff online. i dont want my vehiicle even seen at a hydro store. maybe someone elses, all they have to do is a run your tag at all its visitors, and find out where you live in seconds.i go to discount hydro online, and i go get my nutes at a common nurcery that carries all the fox farm products.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2009)

doin good man, i will update later with some pics...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 16, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> doin good man, i will update later with some pics...


YAY!!! hurry up  lol soz man just had some insane ass chicken for lunch and im bout to pass out lol


----------



## Inhell (Feb 16, 2009)

I am here and subscribed! This is the first Super lemon haze grow diary! U r a pioneer!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> theres hydro store 50 miles from here, but i do all my stuff online. i dont want my vehiicle even seen at a hydro store. maybe someone elses, all they have to do is a run your tag at all its visitors, and find out where you live in seconds.i go to discount hydro online, and i go get my nutes at a common nurcery that carries all the fox farm products.


You go onlince... all they have to do is look at the shops sales info and your fucked.... Also I will be in my friends car.


----------



## swampgrower (Feb 18, 2009)

i jus ordered my lemon haze and super silver haze from gh i cant wait!!!!!! im getting em from attitude


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

What up u guys... sorry for the delay just been busy, but hers updated pics of the plantizzles and the white russian clone... enjoy


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 20, 2009)

Those look great Bucket!!!!!! how many days into flower are the top three pictures?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Those look great Bucket!!!!!! how many days into flower are the top three pictures?



That one white russian clone is about 6 1/2 weeks flowering. I will chop her in two weeks or so...


----------



## DWR (Feb 20, 2009)

looks good man 

That white russian bud looks very nice..... Keep it up dude !


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

DWR said:


> looks good man
> 
> That white russian bud looks very nice..... Keep it up dude !


thanks man...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 20, 2009)

so i germed the freebie thai skunks from the tude. anyone grow these out? are they worth the effort...


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 21, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> so i germed the freebie thai skunks from the tude. anyone grow these out? are they worth the effort...


i havnt heard alot of good things. some of said poor germ rate along with the freebees power skunk. 
there was some comments about the thai skunk posted in a thread about the power skunk. if i remeber correctly, they said the thai grew tall and stretchy and takes forever to finish. please dont quote me on that, im going on memory.
way back when i ordered and the thai skunk was offered with the super skunk, they must of ran out of the thai cause they sent me 10 of the power skunk. then the next day they were not offering the thai anymore.
now ive got 15 power skunk. i may just germ them and put them all outside somewhere and forget them untill fall. but i heardly think they get get fully mature before its gets too cold or they get bud rot. its just my climate but what do i have to lose?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 21, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> i havnt heard alot of good things. some of said poor germ rate along with the freebees power skunk.
> there was some comments about the thai skunk posted in a thread about the power skunk. if i remeber correctly, they said the thai grew tall and stretchy and takes forever to finish. please dont quote me on that, im going on memory.
> way back when i ordered and the thai skunk was offered with the super skunk, they must of ran out of the thai cause they sent me 10 of the power skunk. then the next day they were not offering the thai anymore.
> now ive got 15 power skunk. i may just germ them and put them all outside somewhere and forget them untill fall. but i heardly think they get get fully mature before its gets too cold or they get bud rot. its just my climate but what do i have to lose?



Honestly, i got more than expected with these freebies. all have germed and actually look healthy so far. Like you said man what do i have to lose, i guess time will tell. When finished i will post pics of course and it looks like they will be the first. I cant seem to find anyone who has actually grown these out to finish...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 21, 2009)

new white russian pics...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 21, 2009)

looks like theirs a lil purple coming in on a few leavens and buds.
cant wait to chop her in a week or two...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 22, 2009)

just fimmed most of my babies. i will post pics tomorrow...


----------



## DWR (Feb 22, 2009)

looks realy nice that white russian  


thnx for the pics


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> looks realy nice that white russian
> 
> 
> thnx for the pics


Thanks d, I think i will start at least a week long flush on this one then chop.
I also fimmed the other girls still in veg. I will get some pics up soon...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 23, 2009)

sup man sorry i aint been around been busy tryin to get money up for my grow...i OFFICALLY have over 2 dollars! yay! lol


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 23, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> sup man sorry i aint been around been busy tryin to get money up for my grow...i OFFICALLY have over 2 dollars! yay! lol


ballin son....lol


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> ballin son....lol


o fuck yea im the greatest pimp ever lol but also got alot of medical problems goin on and cant talk the other people in the house into acceptin that medical is about my best chance so...wish me luck


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 23, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> o fuck yea im the greatest pimp ever lol but also got alot of medical problems goin on and cant talk the other people in the house into acceptin that medical is about my best chance so...wish me luck


best of luck homie...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 24, 2009)

hears an update...i topped a few this week


----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

lookin great man. How long are you from harvesting those ones in flowering?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 24, 2009)

Survolte said:


> lookin great man. How long are you from harvesting those ones in flowering?


I only have one small 12in white russian clone in flower right now. I just started flushing this week. so guess in a week or so i will give her the chop. 
I love white russian so far its my favorite smoke...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

yah that plant looks excellent man. I might have to grow some of that stuff myself.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 24, 2009)

i wonder if the whole clone will go purple before the chop...


----------



## bluntokian (Feb 25, 2009)

not sure about that but u gotta hook me up with some of that shit dude


----------



## frank and flaka (Feb 25, 2009)

wher cen i get that drip for veg.? how much


----------



## Packet. (Feb 26, 2009)

frank and flaka said:


> wher cen i get that drip for veg.? how much



try here
http://www.soakerhosedepot.com/dripemitters.htm


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 27, 2009)

so vegg is going great vigorous growth and lots of progress this weekend i will chop my Wr clone...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 27, 2009)

and that white russian is slowly going purple...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 27, 2009)

oh yeah, tonight i go to str8 water for the flush. been doing molasses for a few days so far, cant wait for it to be done. seriously white Russian is a great smoke...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 28, 2009)

well since i ran out off smoke and she looked done. I chopped the Wr i will post pics later 2nite ...


----------



## Herbal Overdoser (Mar 1, 2009)

yo when you take pics, turn off the phones camera and take them in natural light...then you'll get those pics of the crystals and no glare


----------



## merahoon (Mar 3, 2009)

Subscribed. I wan't to grow SLH outdoors this year. Estimated 900gr/sq meter. With the legal amount... thats 12lbs haha. Rediculous but awesome!


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 3, 2009)

i harvested that white russian clone... i only got a quarter in dry weight ,but at least it some bomb ass smoke... i will post pics a lil later.


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 4, 2009)

wow man thats depressing...i feel for ya man i really do...but i got good news  nirvana finally came thru shipped 4 days ago with freebees and i got someone bout 2 invest in a grow for me


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 4, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> wow man thats depressing...i feel for ya man i really do...but i got good news  nirvana finally came thru shipped 4 days ago with freebees and i got someone bout 2 invest in a grow for me


the clone was only about 11inches tall when harvested. so thats all i was expecting anyway...


----------



## merahoon (Mar 4, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> the clone was only about 11inches tall when harvested. so thats all i was expecting anyway...


How tall was she when you threw her in there?


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 4, 2009)

merahoon said:


> How tall was she when you threw her in there?


as soon a she was rooted as a clone...


----------



## merahoon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh ok, right on. Hows the SLH going?? Any new pics. Also, when do you plan on flipping the lights?


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 5, 2009)

merahoon said:


> Oh ok, right on. Hows the SLH going?? Any new pics. Also, when do you plan on flipping the lights?


I guess this weekend i will flip the lights to 12/12. lots of new growth this week i will post pics later tonight...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry for the delay just been busy, but heres an update. The dried herb is from the white Russian clone. I only got 7g ,but hey its great smoke. the SLH is doing good ,but still small and all the my other babies are looking badass. Just take a look at that trainwreck fan leaf; its bigger than my head...


----------



## merahoon (Mar 6, 2009)

How would you compare the SLH to the others. Does it look like its possible for it to fulfill its claims about how much weight it can yield?


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

merahoon said:


> How would you compare the SLH to the others. Does it look like its possible for it to fulfill its claims about how much weight it can yield?


I didn't mention anything bout the SLH yield. I was referring to the WR clone that i cut down. I was just comparing it with the size of the other plants that have been vegging a little longer. Although i am willing to speculate on the yeilds a little as i have not had any experiance with SLH....


----------



## merahoon (Mar 6, 2009)

I know that... but Greenhouse claims 700g/sq mt. and 1000g/per plant outdoors.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

merahoon said:


> I know that... but Greenhouse claims 700g/sq mt. and 1000g/per plant outdoors.


My bad misread your reply... anyway i would say that greenhouse really exaggerates the yield, but last grow i got over 2 zips per plant under one 600w. This time i have that plus another 400w hps. So i think its reasonable to hit 2-3 zips maybe more on average, but i guess time will tell...


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 6, 2009)

damn dude that bud looks tasty how tall are those close now between 6 and 12?


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 6, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 6, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> looks great


thanks, i start flowering half of my babies this weekend.
the rest will be chillin for a few weeks...


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 7, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> thanks, i start flowering half of my babies this weekend.
> the rest will be chillin for a few weeks...


kool man cant wait...gunna be gettin my own grow goin soon 

btw...i feel dumb...im in ur grow journal and my dumb*ss clicked your grow journal link in your sig...


----------



## merahoon (Mar 7, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> My bad misread your reply... anyway i would say that greenhouse really exaggerates the yield, but last grow i got over 2 zips per plant under one 600w. This time i have that plus another 400w hps. So i think its reasonable to hit 2-3 zips maybe more on average, but i guess time will tell...


Sounds good man. I'll be stickin around to see how they do.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 7, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> kool man cant wait...gunna be gettin my own grow goin soon
> 
> btw...i feel dumb...im in ur grow journal and my dumb*ss clicked your grow journal link in your sig...



LOL...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 8, 2009)

so i put three power skunks, one trainwreck and the Hawaiian snow in 12/12 today. check the huge fan leaves on tha trainwreck....
The SLH needs at least two more weeks. cant wait to see them finish...


----------



## JJD (Mar 8, 2009)

Looking real good, cant wait for that SLH to start getting big and the WR looks amazing nice job man


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 8, 2009)

JJD said:


> Looking real good, cant wait for that SLH to start getting big and the WR looks amazing nice job man


thanks man...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 9, 2009)

flower room pics up tomorrow...


----------



## Survolte (Mar 12, 2009)

omg your avatar is awesom im in love with shake. Ive tagged him everywhere and use him to dis other peoples tags. I roller over there tag and put something else over it, then paint a shake with a can and roller on the ground lol. Ill do some more this summer and make sure to take pics when I get a new camera.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 13, 2009)

1st week in 12/12... and three weeks vegg for the super lemon haze.


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 13, 2009)

lookin good man that lemon better make some tasty bud for ya...if not...KILL THE STRAIN!!! MWUHAHAHAH...dont ask...kinda hyper atm....anyway seeds got here yesterday got 10 im thinkin durban poison as freebees wit my skunk #1  so i got 1 of each in germ myself hopefully they end up lookin as "purrrty" as that rhino did


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks man...


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 13, 2009)

lol i saw ur pic of shake when i posted that man i drew him high as hell with a blunt hangin out his mouth


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 13, 2009)

bucket u got a nice grow goin on here my dude im gonna come along for the ride


----------



## Packet. (Mar 16, 2009)

im liking this grow so far, im doing something similar in my grow just all rockwool.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 19, 2009)

so heres an update... power skunks are huge and i think i have one trainwreck going hermie on me Super lemon haze goes into flower in one week. I will get some more pics up soon...


----------



## Packet. (Mar 19, 2009)

lookin good dude, check my journal out


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 19, 2009)

...........


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 20, 2009)

subscribed 
man you have an awesome grow goin


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 20, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> subscribed
> man you have an awesome grow goin


thanks dude, i will take more pics today. I think i have a hermie: my most vigorous trainwreck plant with the huge leaves has these weird growths from a few inter nodes.There are pistols everywhere and this plant looks like a girl,but the growths don't nessisarily look like pistols or nanners??????? Now i have had to deal with hermies before ,but im not sure if i should cut her....


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 20, 2009)

i see, well i dunno ill give an opinion when i see pics


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 20, 2009)

pics will be up later today...


----------



## Packet. (Mar 20, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> pics will be up later today...


i'll be waiting for them


----------



## JJD (Mar 21, 2009)

Yo what up broski,


Those plants are looking wicked nice man good work. Could you throw up a pic of just your SLH? My beans have just barely popper out of the soil today. 

I also have a question for ya, will you be topping the SLH?


JJD


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 21, 2009)

JJD said:


> Yo what up broski,
> 
> 
> Those plants are looking wicked nice man good work. Could you throw up a pic of just your SLH? My beans have just barely popper out of the soil today.
> ...


thank you, and yes i will have pics up later today. I will get a few of the SLH as well.

I don't think i will be topping the SLH. I topped everything else in the garden, but I want to see these babies grow all natura...l


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 22, 2009)

That sucks about the train wreck, I was thinking about trying that strain out next after I saw the video of it on youtube. 
I'm smoking power skunk right now, it's got a nice taste. I'm anxious to see how it compares in the end to everything else your growing


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 22, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> That sucks about the train wreck, I was thinking about trying that strain out next after I saw the video of it on youtube.
> I'm smoking power skunk right now, it's got a nice taste. I'm anxious to see how it compares in the end to everything else your growing



well i was working my ass off all yesterday rearranging my flower room... what a pain in the ass. LOL Anyway the news is mixed, I lost a few of my babies Hawaiian snow went hermie. I lost two power skunks (males) and i ended up killing the five thai skunks i had(no space or big rockwool). And about the trainwreck hermie; she is still alive and growing i honestly cant be 100% certain with this one. I have not seen any bananas there are tons of pistols and tops.The only thing that leaves me suspicious are these little growths at a few internodes that i cant really identify.
Funny thing is that all the males and hermies showed their sex and showed nanners and the trainwreck has acually been on 12/12 longer than the other girls. I guess i will keep a real close eye on this one. So the final line-up goes like this Lemon skunk, power skunk, pure power, pure gold , 2 trainwreck and 5 super lemon haze fems that just went under 12/12 yesterday so no sex yet, but they better all be girls. All in all i dont think i will be useing greenhouse seeds again. I am not impressed with their seeds.
And treehigh can you get pics of that dried power skunk up here ????

OH i almost forgot the pics... i will post em up later today, don't have my camera at the moment...


----------



## raiderman (Mar 23, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> well i was working my ass off all yesterday rearranging my flower room... what a pain in the ass. LOL Anyway the news is mixed, I lost a few of my babies Hawaiian snow went hermie. I lost two power skunks (males) and i ended up killing the five thai skunks i had(no space or big rockwool). And about the trainwreck hermie; she is still alive and growing i honestly cant be 100% certain with this one. I have not seen any bananas there are tons of pistols and tops.The only thing that leaves me suspicious are these little growths at a few internodes that i cant really identify.
> Funny thing is that all the males and hermies showed their sex and showed nanners and the trainwreck has acually been on 12/12 longer than the other girls. I guess i will keep a real close eye on this one. So the final line-up goes like this Lemon skunk, power skunk, pure power, pure gold , 2 trainwreck and 5 super lemon haze fems that just went under 12/12 yesterday so no sex yet, but they better all be girls. All in all i dont think i will be useing greenhouse seeds again. I am not impressed with their seeds.
> And treehigh can you get pics of that dried power skunk up here ????
> 
> OH i almost forgot the pics... i will post em up later today, don't have my camera at the moment...


wats up bro,lookin good and o n your way, yea unfortunately greenhouse seeds and dutch passion are lousy breeders, the only 2 i know where ppl having prob,, my bluemoonshine hermied on me ,most,, i still kept them oicked off and got sensimillia,yankem off theyll stop at one point in flower, theyll get tired of trying,youll see.do daily walks and pickem off espacially from th e very bottm up,gd. luk. healthy ass plants..its early also havent had my morning toke or coffee,my heads already messed up from no weed yet,lollol.later.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 23, 2009)

The vid I saw that made me want trainwreck had a weird looking plant. Maybe that's what's making you think it's hermie? I've read the feminized seeds have a better chance to turn, but I always thought it was triggered by some kind of stress. I was thinking of ordering some greenhouse seeds soon. I can't remember, you got the ones that are coated right?
Well, here's the pics of power skunk you asked for.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 23, 2009)

update... lookin good


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 23, 2009)

what ever happened to the trainwreck bein hermie? im stoned sorry if u said it already


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 23, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> what ever happened to the trainwreck bein hermie? im stoned sorry if u said it already




So i think im going to keep that trainwreck. I don't think shes a hermie, mainly because i still cant find any nanners only deformed calex structures. So the final line-up looks like the SLH and pure gold in the 2x4 planter and lemon skunk, power skunk, ppp, 2 trainwrecks plus one lemon skunk clone i took last night all of these are in the 3x3 planter...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> The vid I saw that made me want trainwreck had a weird looking plant. Maybe that's what's making you think it's hermie? I've read the feminized seeds have a better chance to turn, but I always thought it was triggered by some kind of stress. I was thinking of ordering some greenhouse seeds soon. I can't remember, you got the ones that are coated right?
> Well, here's the pics of power skunk you asked for.


So thats the power skunk huh.. doesn't look bad at all, howa it smoke/smell???


----------



## MissWine26 (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah for realz


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Mar 24, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> So thats the power skunk huh.. doesn't look bad at all, howa it smoke/smell???



If it's just strange calxys, then I think that's just the trainwreck.

Power skunk has a mild sweet smell. Not really like the Skunk I sampled when I went to LA last summer, but it does give off a slight skunky odor sometimes, just not real strong. But it does taste really good, just like it smells. Really smooth after a 2 week dry/cure. Mostly a head high for me, I can usually smoke half a joint and be cool to get up and go. No couchlock. I'm satisfied cuz I didnt have to pay for anything other than soil and electrcity and I got some sweet potent nugs. My grow room is just to small for this strain.


----------



## Latin Weed Grower! (Mar 24, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> The vid I saw that made me want trainwreck had a weird looking plant. Maybe that's what's making you think it's hermie? I've read the feminized seeds have a better chance to turn, but I always thought it was triggered by some kind of stress. I was thinking of ordering some greenhouse seeds soon. I can't remember, you got the ones that are coated right?
> Well, here's the pics of power skunk you asked for.


Howdy "I'mtreehigh"!

I'm new here and just poped by to say nice and dry buds. If you could, have a look at my grow journal, cheers.

Regards,
Latin Weed Grower!


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> If it's just strange calxys, then I think that's just the trainwreck.
> 
> Power skunk has a mild sweet smell. Not really like the Skunk I sampled when I went to LA last summer, but it does give off a slight skunky odor sometimes, just not real strong. But it does taste really good, just like it smells. Really smooth after a 2 week dry/cure. Mostly a head high for me, I can usually smoke half a joint and be cool to get up and go. No couchlock. I'm satisfied cuz I didnt have to pay for anything other than soil and electrcity and I got some sweet potent nugs. My grow room is just to small for this strain.


Free chronic...


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 26, 2009)

new pics later today...


----------



## Survolte (Mar 27, 2009)

we want pictures! lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 27, 2009)

cmon buckethead, get your ass outta petoria and update us!
joking but i hope all is goin well bro


----------



## ekoostikdump (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got caught up with your grow. What kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 4, 2009)

ekoostikdump said:


> I just got caught up with your grow. What kind of nutes are you using?



Im using advanced nutrients sensi line with big bud and sweet leaf...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 4, 2009)

these girls are fucking huge!!!! I have had to tie up the power skunk and lst the shit out of her. All my girls are over two feet now and are fully in bloom.
I will get pics up soon, sorry bout the delay just been busy...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 5, 2009)

so pics as promised...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 5, 2009)

WOOOOOOO i guess you were right, the girls have really taken off
good to see you postin buckethead!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 5, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> WOOOOOOO i guess you were right, the girls have really taken off
> good to see you postin buckethead!



thanks man...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 5, 2009)

the super lemon haze fan leaves are bigger than my head...lol


----------



## Packet. (Apr 6, 2009)

lol awesome dude


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks man cant want till the chop...


----------



## iloveyou7 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got 2 SLH standing about 8" in veg right now! They are so sexy and smell sooooo good already. +rep for SLH


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 6, 2009)

iloveyou7 said:


> I've got 2 SLH standing about 8" in veg right now! They are so sexy and smell sooooo good already. +rep for SLH



thanks....


----------



## Inhell (Apr 7, 2009)

the shiznitt


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 7, 2009)

more pics coming later today these slh's are getting huge...


----------



## Inhell (Apr 14, 2009)

what happened


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 15, 2009)

been busy guys... these things r looking sweet i will post pics later today...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 17, 2009)

So finally after alot of waiting here the new pics. Sorry for the delay you guys , just been really busy this past week. Just look how good this girls are doing. The SLH'S are all over four feet; pushing five feet today. The trainwreck's are a good four weeks in bloom and the power skunk plant is seriously taking over my grow room.LOL this thing is huge i've lst'd the shit outa her and ste still is all over the place. Ive heard alot of bad reviews bout the power skunk, but she smells and looks pretty good the lemon skunk smells beatiful as well , plus the SLH leaves are bigger than a basketball... enjoy...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you sure you didn't get your seeds from a guy named Jack? Those things are going to touch the sky. It's a shame you don't have a 15' grow room.

Beautiful.

Those girls are going to be great to  

Man, you picked 4 great strains (slh is the latest cann. cup winner, no?)


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 17, 2009)

yes sir Slh did win last year...

Cant wait till tha chop...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 18, 2009)

bucket heads a lucky fucker!!! 

keep the pics coming i love your sativas


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 18, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> bucket heads a lucky fucker!!!
> 
> keep the pics coming i love your sativas


thanks man... +rep


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey bucket head you got a great grow goin on there. You are really pioneering the super lemon haze!!!Just got my slh seeds a couple days ago!!! also got some utopia haze. My setup is a 3 1/2' x 3' x 5'. 600w hps. 9 2 gallon flood and drain bucket system. I also will be using co2. The entire room is automated via an allen bradley plc. I was hopin you could tell me how many slh you think I could successfully fit in this area. I have nine 2 gallon pots but it sounds like those babies are gonna be huge.Also I was wondering how tall they were before you started to flower. And how tall do you expect them to be when finished. I know thats a tough question. GOOD LUCK. ohh P.S. please show a pic of just the slh.


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 18, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> Hey bucket head you got a great grow goin on there. You are really pioneering the super lemon haze!!!Just got my slh seeds a couple days ago!!! also got some utopia haze. My setup is a 3 1/2' x 3' x 5'. 600w hps. 9 2 gallon flood and drain bucket system. I also will be using co2. The entire room is automated via an allen bradley plc. I was hopin you could tell me how many slh you think I could successfully fit in this area. I have nine 2 gallon pots but it sounds like those babies are gonna be huge.Also I was wondering how tall they were before you started to flower. And how tall do you expect them to be when finished. I know thats a tough question. GOOD LUCK. ohh P.S. please show a pic of just the slh.
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!



well man the best advice i can give iz to have plenty of vertical space and light, SLH is a big girl. Mine are 4ft 9 inches they went into flower on march 20th at 14inches. they were vegged for 29 days under 160w floros on18/6.
if you cut that time in half they would be more manageable in your space... the good thing about SLH is relatively tight internodal distance. So tall or short she is bushy and not to lanky. 
I will post some more pics later roday of the SLH'S...


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 18, 2009)

buckethead I was wondering why you use the drip for veg and then change to the flood and drain for flower. Do you find this method to be more productive??


----------



## Survolte (Apr 19, 2009)

wow man those slhs are lookin huge. I cant wait to see what the end result is. I hope my girl can perk up and look that healthy some day lol. thanks for stoping by my journal and +rep for the slh : P


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 19, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> buckethead I was wondering why you use the drip for veg and then change to the flood and drain for flower. Do you find this method to be more productive??




i find that the flood and drain allows for the roots to spread out more which = more growth and bigger plant...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 19, 2009)

Survolte said:


> wow man those slhs are lookin huge. I cant wait to see what the end result is. I hope my girl can perk up and look that healthy some day lol. thanks for stoping by my journal and +rep for the slh : P



thanks man + rep to you as well...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

well i just ran out of room for the SLH's. i cant move my lights any higher...


----------



## Survolte (Apr 20, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> well i just ran out of room for the SLH's. i cant move my lights any higher...


SAD

What you guna do?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2009)

Cut a hole in the roof bro.... let them touch the sky...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

i will get some more pics when the lights come on, but im not sure what im gonna do. One already hit the light and got a lil burn. So i tied the rest to the wall so they would not cluster together for light. I dont think there is any way i can move this light more than an inch or 2... These girls are huge and healthy and the bud sites are already frosted, but Im kinda worried the main colas wont be getting proper light being their 6 inches above the light...


----------



## Survolte (Apr 20, 2009)

seeing as how theres a reflector the main colas wont be getting shit for light lol.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

im thinking of removing the reflector and letting the bulb hang vertical...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> im thinking of removing the reflector and letting the bulb hang vertical...


If you can handle that temp wise I would totally do it... in my last update I talked about how awesome the buds in my closet that are exposed the the light on the side.... If you had your main colas surrounding the light I think you would be very very happy.


----------



## Inhell (Apr 20, 2009)

that is the downside of the seed companies not disclosing a plants growth potential. If you had known, u could have tied down


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

Inhell said:


> that is the downside of the seed companies not disclosing a plants growth potential. If you had known, u could have tied down



so so true...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

happy 420 you guys...


----------



## diesel9 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes i agree


----------



## diesel9 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh and who ever doesnt have a j in their hands right now should do so!!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 20, 2009)

diesel9 said:


> oh and who ever doesnt have a j in their hands right now should do so!!



good call...


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 21, 2009)

hey how many of the slh do you think you could sucessfully grow in 3' x 3' x 5'

im probably gonna tie em down scrog style,

i dont wanna overcrowd cause i wanna see everything this strain has to offer ya know


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 21, 2009)

oops scog style

not sure what scrog is, hmmm dunno


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 21, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> hey how many of the slh do you think you could sucessfully grow in 3' x 3' x 5'
> 
> im probably gonna tie em down scrog style,
> 
> i dont wanna overcrowd cause i wanna see everything this strain has to offer ya know




I think up to six can be done in a 3x3, but you need to only vegg two weeks cause they will get huge fast...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 22, 2009)

New pics up later today...


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmm six in the 3x3 you say. guess i can accept that. I have nine 2 gallon ebb and flow buckets in the setup right now no plants yet and it sure lloks crowded. Looks good for a sea of green style but i wanna grow these babies big!!! Hmmm wuts better 6 biggins or 9 lillins


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 22, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> hmmm six in the 3x3 you say. guess i can accept that. I have nine 2 gallon ebb and flow buckets in the setup right now no plants yet and it sure lloks crowded. Looks good for a sea of green style but i wanna grow these babies big!!! Hmmm wuts better 6 biggins or 9 lillins



I say six biggins...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 23, 2009)

so here ya go enjoy. questions comments holla at your boy...


----------



## DWR (Apr 23, 2009)

nice man, that lemon skunk looks realy nice....


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 23, 2009)

DWR said:


> nice man, that lemon skunk looks realy nice....



Thanks D...


----------



## Survolte (Apr 23, 2009)

lookin great mang. I cant wait to see those super lemons flower. How are the tops of the plants looking lol. Did you figure out your light situation yet?


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 23, 2009)

Survolte said:


> lookin great mang. I cant wait to see those super lemons flower. How are the tops of the plants looking lol. Did you figure out your light situation yet?



There r a few SLH top pics, but i forgot to label all of 'em... I think i will go vertical later this weekend...


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 23, 2009)

wow those babies are lookin pretty tall. I WISH i COULD SMELL THEM. You using any sweet leaf or anything to up that candy taste. ohhhhh man sweet and sour lemon weed. I wanna start my grow but the girlfriend planned a vaction at the end of may so i gotta wait till then to get started. Thats ok tho cause it gives me time to work on my set up. Good work cant wait to see how big those buds get.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 24, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> wow those babies are lookin pretty tall. I WISH i COULD SMELL THEM. You using any sweet leaf or anything to up that candy taste. ohhhhh man sweet and sour lemon weed. I wanna start my grow but the girlfriend planned a vaction at the end of may so i gotta wait till then to get started. Thats ok tho cause it gives me time to work on my set up. Good work cant wait to see how big those buds get.



Thanks man... And yes i am using sweet leaf, bigbud, molasses and sensi bloom.


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow you use all of those during flowering. I am still learning alot about what nutrients to feed my plants. I mean not just the basics. So far I got A/N Sensi grow a/b, Conisseur A/B, and some sweet leaf. I also got some juicy roots for the clones. Are there any nutes you recommend for early growth stages, as in clones and seedlings? Also if you do use all those nutes at the same time is that common? I dont know anything but seems like overkill. Then again maybe im thinkin ass backwards and should be using some more stuff like big bud, mollasses, and others. Just wantin to hear some other points of view since nutes are very important.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 24, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> wow you use all of those during flowering. I am still learning alot about what nutrients to feed my plants. I mean not just the basics. So far I got A/N Sensi grow a/b, Conisseur A/B, and some sweet leaf. I also got some juicy roots for the clones. Are there any nutes you recommend for early growth stages, as in clones and seedlings? Also if you do use all those nutes at the same time is that common? I dont know anything but seems like overkill. Then again maybe im thinkin ass backwards and should be using some more stuff like big bud, mollasses, and others. Just wantin to hear some other points of view since nutes are very important.


I try and have a wide range of nutes during flower, not so much during vegg though. Sounds like what you have will work just fine, but watch out for AN pulling bullshit withe the nutes. For example Carboload from AN iz nothing more than expensive molasass. i use regular old blackstrap molassas works great and a fraction of the price...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 24, 2009)

new pics coming tomorrow...


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 24, 2009)

bucket do you get any problems with the mollasses in your res. I heard maybe the mollasses will gunk it up, but i also read that you only use the molasses for a couple days before your res change. do you use it constant or only before a res change? also could you post a pic of one of the slh by itself tomorrow i dont think we can tell which strains are wich pics ya know what i mean.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 24, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> bucket do you get any problems with the mollasses in your res. I heard maybe the mollasses will gunk it up, but i also read that you only use the molasses for a couple days before your res change. do you use it constant or only before a res change? also could you post a pic of one of the slh by itself tomorrow i dont think we can tell which strains are wich pics ya know what i mean.



Well i guess if you had a stagnant non moving nute solution in your res; then yes you would have problems. I have two reservoirs each 15 gal and they are a pain in the ass to change, but i do it once a week. I have have no problems this way. YOU must always keep your water fresh in hydro. Now molasses is great in several ways because its not just sugar, it provides a good souce of organic nutes. The npk is somthing like 3-1-5 and companies Like AN will tell you that you need to spend 100 bones on some shit that worth five bucks. I dont start using it till about week three though. I wait for the stecth to stop and then use molasass as a supplimental/carbo nutrient. I then start a flush with water and molasases for the last two weeks then str8 water the last few days. I will try to get better pics up tomorrow...


----------



## Survolte (Apr 26, 2009)

wow. Thats a lot of water work man. Im sure it turns out a lot better when you do it that way, probably better taste andeverything. I found omeone that never changes the res. They top it up every day alternating fresh water and nute water. Then towards the end they switch to topping up with just molassass and then to just water.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 26, 2009)

Survolte said:


> wow. Thats a lot of water work man. Im sure it turns out a lot better when you do it that way, probably better taste andeverything. I found omeone that never changes the res. They top it up every day alternating fresh water and nute water. Then towards the end they switch to topping up with just molassass and then to just water.


Totally man its such a inconvenience to change my res's. I have to drag my shit out of the room and down a hallway to the tub for the water. But in the end your right its so worth it. I just cant stand the idea of stagnant nasty water in there. That cant be a good thing by any measure. During my last grow with the white russian and blueberry i got lazy and left my flushing solution after the chop. I came back like three days later to clean up and wow it was nasty. Anyway I think im about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks from the first of two harvests. The trainwreck and lemon skunk are almost done. And The SLH has about 6-7 weeks left. I will get new pics up later today. These girls are gettin sooooo frosty and smell awsome....


----------



## ent931 (Apr 28, 2009)

post a pic of SLH so i can know how my plant will sorta look like in the end 2


----------



## skeeterleg (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome grow Buckethead! Caint wait to see the new pics!!!
I use to have a best friend named Buckethead. His head was so big he had to special order his helmet for football! lol


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 28, 2009)

HHHHeeeeeyyyyyyyy BUCKETTTTTTTT!!!!!

Put down the J and give us some pics. Wait what am I sayin. Light up a J and give us some pics!!! I been dyin to see a good pic of the SLH. I wanna see some frost.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 29, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> HHHHeeeeeyyyyyyyy BUCKETTTTTTTT!!!!!
> 
> Put down the J and give us some pics. Wait what am I sayin. Light up a J and give us some pics!!! I been dyin to see a good pic of the SLH. I wanna see some frost.




So the worst has happend all my babies got hit by a hermie in the mix, seeds are on the way. Im not sure if all got affected, but time will tell. I guess i will salvage what i have at the end hopfully the seeds will be sparce...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 29, 2009)

i cannot describe how pissed i am about this...


----------



## skeeterleg (Apr 29, 2009)

That sucks man. I feel your pain. Still wanna see them buds!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a real bummer man. Sorry.

One positive... you are growing the different strains in the same space right? You might end up with some interetsting cross seeds, maybe?


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 29, 2009)

i will post some pics today, but this really sucks. I hope its only a few here and there and not just a bunch of seeds. I trashed the pure power and pure gold from the grow room. I think they caused this, fuck g13 crappy seeds....


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 29, 2009)

I tried g13 last round..... Waste of light.... Hope all goes well


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 29, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> I tried g13 last round..... Waste of light.... Hope all goes well


thanks man, i hope i can still salvage good bud from this its hard to tell right now cause it looks like they just got pollinated recently. The future seeds are little tiny things and i only have 3 weeks left.


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 29, 2009)

OHHHHH NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear that bucket I feel your pain I really do. I hope everything will turn out OK I will pray to the weed gods for you. Its not a total loss though so thats good Just take all precautions. Do you think it was the low quality seeds. They so the plants usually have to be under some kind of stress to go hermie, not htat I have any experience with the hermies. Are all plants showing signs of seeds or just a couple? Have you quarantined these plants? Do you plan on finishing the hermies? Read a post about a guy who got hermies real late and he said the seeds didnt really get to bad. He said he manicured real well and the smoke was pretty good. Well guess you got some work to do, thanks for keeping us posted I was getting worried about ya!!


----------



## danksmoker77 (Apr 29, 2009)

well bucket i got some problems too. I got my room all set-up. built my ballast, built my cool tube.. connected all my ducting fired up the circulation fan. And did a test run. within 15 minutes my temps reaced 95, within 25mins 105. I coordinated an exhaust cycle to run when the temp gets too high and run till temp reaches 80. But soon as i stop exhasting temps sky rocket. Problem is im injecting CO2. This is no good. I think my only hope is air conditioning. Im gonna have to buy an electrical enclosure air conditioner. they are designed for sealed enclosures. Found some used ones pretty cheap but I know it will end up pricey by the time I integrate it. But I cant see any problems once I get an A/C. This damn co2 better be worth all the trouble.


----------



## THCinc. (Apr 30, 2009)

Buckethead, how long did your SLH take to show pistils? I'm on day 14 of flower and I don't see a thing.


----------



## Bucket head (May 1, 2009)

So i think i might have over reacted a little bit. I think the power skunk busted some pollen around my garden, but its six weeks flower so i dont think seeds will have the time to get infested. And im not sure about the slh, but i doesnt look like they are pollinated to. Im flushing the trainwreck and lemon skunk now so after two weeks flush i will chop chop... I will get some updated pics soon.


----------



## danksmoker77 (May 1, 2009)

ahhhh its good to hear the weed gods anwered my prayers. Thats really good news bucket. Us parents do tend to overreact when our precious babies are threatened.


----------



## Bucket head (May 2, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> ahhhh its good to hear the weed gods anwered my prayers. Thats really good news bucket. Us parents do tend to overreact when our precious babies are threatened.



true that...


----------



## Bucket head (May 2, 2009)

THCinc. said:


> Buckethead, how long did your SLH take to show pistils? I'm on day 14 of flower and I don't see a thing.



almost two weeks...


----------



## Survolte (May 3, 2009)

well best of luck to yah mate.


----------



## Ryknow (May 4, 2009)

Im in the same boat as you for height. I had to move my entire grow operation because my Super Silver Haze plant got waaaay to tall. Looking forward to the SLH pics!


----------



## Bucket head (May 5, 2009)

So i harvested One of my trainwrecks today...She is looking nice , got plenty of finger hash to smoke..LOL It looks to be a good yeilder at least two zips. sorry ive been bullshitin on these pics just been a busy week. Anyway i get pics up ASAP peace out...


----------



## Survolte (May 5, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> So i harvested One of my trainwrecks today...She is looking nice , got plenty of finger hash to smoke..LOL It looks to be a good yeilder at least two zips. sorry ive been bullshitin on these pics just been a busy week. Anyway i get pics up ASAP peace out...


ive been waiting a long time for these pics you keep talking about lol : P


----------



## ent931 (May 5, 2009)

me 2 i wanna see the lemon haze cuz mines is due next month


----------



## Survolte (May 7, 2009)

ent931 said:


> me 2 i wanna see the lemon haze cuz mines is due next month


too bad i had to stop my slh grow. I wish I lived in a place it was legal to grow.... 

Still waiting on those picks bucket : P


----------



## Bucket head (May 8, 2009)

Orry for the delay guys, but here go the pics. Trainwreck harvest before and after. Also here is the super lemon haze...enjoy


----------



## danksmoker77 (May 8, 2009)

ohhh man those babies are lookin good it was worth thw wait!!!1 Great job bucket.


----------



## Bucket head (May 8, 2009)

thanks man, to bad there are seeds here and there...


----------



## DWR (May 8, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  + REP MAN ! no words can discribe my feelings on how that lovely bud looks, what is that ?

trainwreck ?


----------



## ent931 (May 8, 2009)

which plant is super lemon haze


----------



## Survolte (May 8, 2009)

wow those pics are fantastic. Yah too bad about the few seeds, but I bet its still great smoke.


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2009)

Survolte said:


> wow those pics are fantastic. Yah too bad about the few seeds, but I bet its still great smoke.


 fatass buds there bro.good lookin plants. give us a toke report asap.fixin to order a couple pacs of querkel and do both pax on my nex grow.real purple shit.keep it up.


----------



## superman27nc (May 11, 2009)

awesome job on your grow Bucket..I wish I had caught this thread from the beginning..and btw sorry about your hermi..I know how bad that sucks..happened to me on one of my grows..although I did get a couple mixes out of it which i tried growing one in my last grow and surprisingly turned out ok...so who knows..but I am currently growing.. --> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/182897-3rd-grow-lemon-skunk-strawberry.html ..you will have to check it out..I have been debating for a while of picking up some Super Lemon Haze for outside this year..does it smell good.. like a sack of lemons?..but anywho + rep brother!


----------



## Bucket head (May 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  + REP MAN ! no words can discribe my feelings on how that lovely bud looks, what is that ?
> 
> trainwreck ?


yes sir thats the t-wreck... thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Bucket head (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind wordz everyone. I harvested the lemon skunk and the last t-wreck last night; yeidls and quality are real good. And these SLH'S look great and smell unbelieveable and its getting harder and harder to control the smell day by day.LOL I will post up more pics when this harvest dries and its on scales... Peace out


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> fatass buds there bro.good lookin plants. give us a toke report asap.fixin to order a couple pacs of querkel and do both pax on my nex grow.real purple shit.keep it up.



cant wait to see that querkel. My next go around will most likely b jacks cleaner and querkel...


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> awesome job on your grow Bucket..I wish I had caught this thread from the beginning..and btw sorry about your hermi..I know how bad that sucks..happened to me on one of my grows..although I did get a couple mixes out of it which i tried growing one in my last grow and surprisingly turned out ok...so who knows..but I am currently growing.. --> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/182897-3rd-grow-lemon-skunk-strawberry.html ..you will have to check it out..I have been debating for a while of picking up some Super Lemon Haze for outside this year..does it smell good.. like a sack of lemons?..but anywho + rep brother!



Super lemon haze and or lemon skunk smell unbelievable. Probably the best greenhouse has to offer. I just harvested my lemon skunk. Pics will be up soon...


----------



## unholymessiah (May 13, 2009)

i personally can't wait for the slh its what i plan on growing next time around. it all looks Fing great tho wish my plants were done


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2009)

unholymessiah said:


> i personally can't wait for the slh its what i plan on growing next time around. it all looks Fing great tho wish my plants were done



Stay posted my man, i chop a Slh down this weekend...


----------



## raiderman (May 13, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Super lemon haze and or lemon skunk smell unbelievable. Probably the best greenhouse has to offer. I just harvested my lemon skunk. Pics will be up soon...


great job bro,damn,very conesseiur lookin buds,,,if odor control is a prob. go to discounthydro.com and go to odor control, they have 89.00 ozone generator thats totally mask a1000 sq.ft area securely.you cant smell the weed till your rite up on it,lol. i have 2 one for ea. growroom,, cheaper than carbon filter and all that expensive stuff.you wont regret it.... give you a rep+ for those priceless gems.cant wait till i see that SLH dried.ns settup by the way. looks pro.yea i'm lookin forward to the 2 pacs querkle gettin here. gonna do some BB clones and 2 pacs of Blue moonshine reg. seeds with them nex grow.were the SLH feminized?if yes did it hermie any... also an update on the purple wreck , there will be a new ship at attitude ina few weex.


----------



## Inhell (May 13, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Stay posted my man, i chop a Slh down this weekend...



My god, i cannot wait


----------



## Glock (May 13, 2009)

I've been reading through your whole grow journal the last couple of days buckethead. I finally caught up today. Nice job with your plants throughout the whole grow. That trainwreck looks amazing! I cain't wait to see the whole yeild from the plants, and read the smoke report! Keep up the good work!



raiderman said:


> also an update on the purple wreck , there will be a new ship at attitude ina few weex.


Any idea on when they'll get greenhouse seeds chemdawg, kaia kush, and bubba kush?


----------



## ent931 (May 13, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Stay posted my man, i chop a Slh down this weekend...


awwww man cant wait i wanna see how SLH looks as next month i will be harvesting mines btw how does it smell


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> great job bro,damn,very conesseiur lookin buds,,,if odor control is a prob. go to discounthydro.com and go to odor control, they have 89.00 ozone generator thats totally mask a1000 sq.ft area securely.you cant smell the weed till your rite up on it,lol. i have 2 one for ea. growroom,, cheaper than carbon filter and all that expensive stuff.you wont regret it.... give you a rep+ for those priceless gems.cant wait till i see that SLH dried.ns settup by the way. looks pro.yea i'm lookin forward to the 2 pacs querkle gettin here. gonna do some BB clones and 2 pacs of Blue moonshine reg. seeds with them nex grow.were the SLH feminized?if yes did it hermie any... also an update on the purple wreck , there will be a new ship at attitude ina few weex.



thanks bro, and no the slh didn't go hermy seems to be strong genetics.. however the trainwrck did ,dont know why?????


----------



## Survolte (May 18, 2009)

gj man. I wish I could of kept the slh I had gowin. O well. I will be somehwere its legal to grow soon enough. enjoy your smoke.


----------



## Inhell (May 19, 2009)

Come on with the pics! I am dying to see


----------



## danksmoker77 (May 23, 2009)

bucket!!!!!!!!!!! You alive bro??????????
Put down the pipe and get back to us!! You didn't get busted did you??? That SLH should be done anytime now, whats up?


----------



## Bucket head (May 23, 2009)

new pics and harvest numbers will b up tomorrow... Sorry for the delay , just busy with my personal life...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 23, 2009)

Looks reat read your entire grow journal nice work


----------



## danksmoker77 (May 24, 2009)

ok bucket, you gotta get your priorities straight. Weed first, girls second!!!!


----------



## cannabizzy (Jun 3, 2009)

we need to see this SLH bucket!! hope everything is goin alright, ya havent posted in a while


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 3, 2009)

everything has been ok. I will get pics up soon for you guys just been so busy with all this other bullshit going on. Oh and by the way this SLH is seroiusly some of the best looking, smelling and smoking chronic Ive had in a while. Its been great having it through rough times.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 4, 2009)

thats wicked buckethead!!!
hope the bullshit slows down for ya
peace


----------



## Inhell (Jun 4, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> everything has been ok. I will get pics up soon for you guys just been so busy with all this other bullshit going on. Oh and by the way this SLH is seroiusly some of the best looking, smelling and smoking chronic Ive had in a while. Its been great having it through rough times.




that is cool! please post the final weight and pics of the dank


----------



## ent931 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> everything has been ok. I will get pics up soon for you guys just been so busy with all this other bullshit going on. Oh and by the way this SLH is seroiusly some of the best looking, smelling and smoking chronic Ive had in a while. Its been great having it through rough times.


cant wait for mines only less then 4 weeks


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 13, 2009)

well im back, i just had to get my head back in the right place after alot of personal bullshit. But as promised hers some pics and numbers from the slh harvest. Out of five plants only two have come down. the other three will come down this weekend and of couse i will have pics. So heres the first batch that came down. I got about 3.75 oz out the two girls and the smoke was unbeileibly good. Very fruity, but still alittle hazy awsome smoke after the cure.


----------



## StoneInLove (Jun 13, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> well im back, i just had to get my head back in the right place after alot of personal bullshit. But as promised hers some pics and numbers from the slh harvest. Out of five plants only two have come down. the other three will come down this weekend and of couse i will have pics. So heres the first batch that came down. I got about 3.75 oz out the two girls and the smoke was unbeileibly good. Very fruity, but still alittle hazy awsome smoke after the cure.


1st off. Glad to hear you got your head straight. Don't sweat anything. I've got a few q's when you get a chance.
I've got 10 that I started to germ exactly a week ago today. They're about 4-5", now. You did 5 gallons, right?


Did you top them?
What size did you flower them at?
What size did they finish at?
What was high like?(stoney/couchy/munchy or heady/speedy/motivational or a little of all of it)
Thanks,
S.


----------



## ent931 (Jun 13, 2009)

dat looks crazy mines will be coming down soon hopefully its hitting right


----------



## Inhell (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Bucket! Happy that you are finished and able to enjoy your smoke. Thanks for the thread, I salivated the entire way through!


----------



## StoneInLove (Jun 13, 2009)

OK. I re-read the whole journal and you had previously answered my 1st 3 questions. So that only leaves the "high" report. You originally said the WR was your fave smoke. How 'bout now? I think you said 3 zips a plant on your previous grow. Do you think you could match that with the SLH?
Thanks,
S.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for hooking us up with an update. Appreciated.


----------



## danksmoker77 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for the update bucket. Sadly i must say my slh grow has to b put on hold!!! And its because of the same reasons your having troubles. Spent 3 months building the perfect room, selecting great strains, dialing everything in, and now the shit hit the fan with the girlfriend, so i packed her shit put her on a bus and sent her back to her mother!!! Now im packin my shit and headin back to my hometown.

The only good thing is the new house has much more room.

Nice grow!!!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 13, 2009)

danksmoker77 said:


> thanks for the update bucket. Sadly i must say my slh grow has to b put on hold!!! And its because of the same reasons your having troubles. Spent 3 months building the perfect room, selecting great strains, dialing everything in, and now the shit hit the fan with the girlfriend, so i packed her shit put her on a bus and sent her back to her mother!!! Now im packin my shit and headin back to my hometown.
> 
> The only good thing is the new house has much more room.
> 
> Nice grow!!!!!


lame man that sucks... well i guess you can always make some good out of a shity situation. Thats what Ive had to learn the hard way. Keep me posted on your future endeavors.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 13, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot for hooking us up with an update. Appreciated.



for sho...


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 13, 2009)

StoneInLove said:


> OK. I re-read the whole journal and you had previously answered my 1st 3 questions. So that only leaves the "high" report. You originally said the WR was your fave smoke. How 'bout now? I think you said 3 zips a plant on your previous grow. Do you think you could match that with the SLH?
> Thanks,
> S.



Well i can say that i will always love the WR, but The slh was bomb. Smells like lemon drop candy with a hint of berries with a hazy background. Awesome smoke for sure. I also grew the lemon skunk which is the mother of the slh and i don't want to say its better ,but that was the shit as well. Now as for the yeild i think the white russian gave more than the SLH and lemon skunk.
I got on average over 2.5 zips with WR and with the Slh i was getting like 1.8 zips at best and that was a 5 foot plant. But then again i still have three left to cut down. I suppose the SLH would probibly do better for yeild outside. Either way its still very worth while. Its the only good genetics greenhouse has to offer in my opinion.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 13, 2009)

Inhell said:


> Hey Bucket! Happy that you are finished and able to enjoy your smoke. Thanks for the thread, I salivated the entire way through!


stick around bro more pics are coming...


----------



## ent931 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Well i can say that i will always love the WR, but The slh was bomb. Smells like lemon drop candy with a hint of berries with a hazy background. Awesome smoke for sure. I also grew the lemon skunk which is the mother of the slh and i don't want to say its better ,but that was the shit as well. Now as for the yeild i think the white russian gave more than the SLH and lemon skunk.
> I got on average over 2.5 zips with WR and with the Slh i was getting like 1.8 zips at best and that was a 5 foot plant. But then again i still have three left to cut down. I suppose the SLH would probibly do better for yeild outside. Either way its still very worth while. Its the only good genetics greenhouse has to offer in my opinion.


damn really???dats whats up


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 15, 2009)

Harvested today shit looks bomb. Pics will be up tomorrow...


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 16, 2009)

dry weight is in... Got 230 dry grams out of five females under the 400 watter.
pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## ent931 (Jun 17, 2009)

damn u got 8 oz of plants damn!! was it the SLH plants


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 19, 2009)

ent931 said:


> damn u got 8 oz of plants damn!! was it the SLH plants


yep it was...


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 19, 2009)

So here go those pics of the SLH harvest enjoy...


----------



## ent931 (Jun 19, 2009)

wow amazing i will be harvesting my SLH next weekend my buds arent as big as urs cuz my plants are on an aerogarden but they still look pretty good


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you steal a street sign and stash it in your living room?

Nice looking buds by the way. You should be proud (i'm sure you are).

Congrats and thanks for showing us.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 19, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Did you steal a street sign and stash it in your living room?
> 
> Nice looking buds by the way. You should be proud (i'm sure you are).
> 
> Congrats and thanks for showing us.



haha ya thats a street sign... LOL


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 19, 2009)

ent931 said:


> wow amazing i will be harvesting my SLH next weekend my buds arent as big as urs cuz my plants are on an aerogarden but they still look pretty good


this camera sucks does these buds no justice.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jun 20, 2009)

are u cure them now? how is the slh high??


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 22, 2009)

this is some damn good herb...


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2009)

How long did you flower for Bucket Head I have 2 SLH that are really bomb but both will give me probably 1/2 zone off like a 2.5 ft plant smoke will be bomb but kinda a waidste for that much.


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 4, 2009)

about ten weeks flower time and got close to two zips per plant...


----------



## haze2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow what do you think could have been my problem? Bad seeds? Oh and did you do any topping??


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 5, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Wow what do you think could have been my problem? Bad seeds? Oh and did you do any topping??


 
not sure....i didnt top , but did have 100watts of light.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just 100 watts?? I have 1000w how many plants in a 10x10 can I put??


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry i meant 1000 watts...and ten by ten i would say 10-14 no problem.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok thats what I thought lol you had me there for a min. so so If I stay with 12 under that If I add 1 more 600w shps to that culd I get 8 more under that?? I have 1 600 hps and 1 400 mh In the same hood running rite now. I would have no prob running 8 more with an additional 600 right?


----------



## cocoflexme (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you help me with a quick tip on the SLH? 

I am planning on growing my own now ... i have a 20 sqm space fited with 3x 600W HPS . I have 2 ventilators running just to keep the air moving in the room , also a CO2 filter and another vent that get's the air out of the room. How many SLH can i fit in this space, and also please tell me if the things that i bought untill now are sufficient for the well being of my lemons.

Hope to hear from you ... also sorry for my bad english.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 9, 2009)

Um It doesnt really matter what strain your actually going togrow. This only depends on height of the flowering plant. I can always be comfortable with like 6 per 600w and that will be sufficient each plant will have about 100w of lighting.


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 10, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Um It doesnt really matter what strain your actually going togrow. This only depends on height of the flowering plant. I can always be comfortable with like 6 per 600w and that will be sufficient each plant will have about 100w of lighting.


 
i would argue that 600's would b better in your space simply cause of the heat off a 1000...


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 10, 2009)

cocoflexme said:


> Can you help me with a quick tip on the SLH?
> 
> I am planning on growing my own now ... i have a 20 sqm space fited with 3x 600W HPS . I have 2 ventilators running just to keep the air moving in the room , also a CO2 filter and another vent that get's the air out of the room. How many SLH can i fit in this space, and also please tell me if the things that i bought untill now are sufficient for the well being of my lemons.
> 
> Hope to hear from you ... also sorry for my bad english.


 
you could do at least 10-12 no problem, biy beware the slh grow super fast in flower. mine were six foot at 5 weeks...


----------



## haze2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I agree once again the 1000 is going to give off quite a bit more heat then the 600.


----------



## yourboylex (Jul 20, 2009)

really lookin good man!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

lookin good BH..2 zips is good per plant...i started flowering mine at 4 inches got 3 to 3.5 ft per plant and same yield than long veging.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on the Great harvest Bucket Head
can you hook us up with a couple of smoke reports


----------



## Bucket head (Sep 25, 2009)

iBlaze DrO said:


> Congrats on the Great harvest Bucket Head
> can you hook us up with a couple of smoke reports


 
The smoke from the slh is jusy as the name implies, just a all around great tasting smoke. Has a powerful lemon candy/sugar like smell and taste with pepper/hazy undertones. now the lemon skunk i had was even more of lemon taste smell, but equaly tastey. All in all as for yeild and taste im impressed with greenhouse having some sloid getetics with these two...


----------



## Bucket head (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry i dropped off the planet for a minute guys, but personal realationship issues have dominated the summer.lame... anyway got a whole new 4000 watt set up under construction and it gonna rock. New genetics all the way this time: We got the TGA qleaner, la woman, sour cream, white widow, abd a few custom hybrids. Its gonna be a green or maybe white christmas... Stay tuned peace


----------



## ent931 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Sorry i dropped off the planet for a minute guys, but personal realationship issues have dominated the summer.lame... anyway got a whole new 4000 watt set up under construction and it gonna rock. New genetics all the way this time: We got the TGA qleaner, la woman, sour cream, white widow, abd a few custom hybrids. Its gonna be a green or maybe white christmas... Stay tuned peace


dude i feel u on da SLH i thought it was some really goooodddd smoke and u gotta love that lemon heads taste with a hint of black pepper in a good way


----------



## Bucket head (Sep 26, 2009)

ent931 said:


> dude i feel u on da SLH i thought it was some really goooodddd smoke and u gotta love that lemon heads taste with a hint of black pepper in a good way


 for sure man, i might have give this one another go soon...


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 1, 2009)

yo buckethead... awesome results man. jigfresh recommended this thread to me since i'm about to grow my own SLH (seeds just started germinating last night).

with your SLH growing to 6', i def have some height concerns since the height of my cabinet is only 5'10". i do plan on topping and going with LST... so hopefully i can keep my SLH under control. worst comes to worse, i may have to make an emergency trip in november to my local hydro shop and pick up some humboldt's bushmaster.

i'm drooling over your SLH pics.


----------



## Realistg (Oct 1, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> The smoke from the slh is jusy as the name implies, just a all around great tasting smoke. Has a powerful lemon candy/sugar like smell and taste with pepper/hazy undertones. now the lemon skunk i had was even more of lemon taste smell, but equaly tastey. All in all as for yeild and taste im impressed with greenhouse having some sloid getetics with these two...


Dam man i cant wait to i get hold of some SLH thats going to be my first real grow with a good strain, cant wait till dat day come. what kind of high it give you? a good head/body high? or is it more on trippy side?


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 1, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> yo buckethead... awesome results man. jigfresh recommended this thread to me since i'm about to grow my own SLH (seeds just started germinating last night).
> 
> with your SLH growing to 6', i def have some height concerns since the height of my cabinet is only 5'10". i do plan on topping and going with LST... so hopefully i can keep my SLH under control. worst comes to worse, i may have to make an emergency trip in november to my local hydro shop and pick up some humboldt's bushmaster.
> 
> i'm drooling over your SLH pics.


 
Keep me posted... im interested to see how it workz out fo ya....


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 1, 2009)

Realistg said:


> Dam man i cant wait to i get hold of some SLH thats going to be my first real grow with a good strain, cant wait till dat day come. what kind of high it give you? a good head/body high? or is it more on trippy side?


 
Classic heady daytime smoke for sure...


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 1, 2009)

Qleaner seed just cracked... i will get some pics up as soon as i get a camera.


----------



## ent931 (Oct 1, 2009)

Realistg said:


> Dam man i cant wait to i get hold of some SLH thats going to be my first real grow with a good strain, cant wait till dat day come. what kind of high it give you? a good head/body high? or is it more on trippy side?


its a trippy high i grew mines hydroponics but buckethead did his soil so i wonder what would be the difference if we had matched a blunt but nonetheless its more of a crazy body high and a great head high that doesnt fog ur vision up its really clear and a great haze


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Keep me posted... im interested to see how it workz out fo ya....


def will do. feel free to following along my journal, it's the link in my signature, second grow.

i've read what Attitude said about the effects of SLH, but in your own words, can you describe to us what it's like?


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 1, 2009)

ent931 said:


> its a trippy high i grew mines hydroponics but buckethead did his soil so i wonder what would be the difference if we had matched a blunt but nonetheless its more of a crazy body high and a great head high that doesnt fog ur vision up its really clear and a great haze


 
Actually i did mine in hydro...


----------



## ent931 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Actually i did mine in hydro...


ok my bad bro didnt kno for sure but i still wanna see the difference between mines and urs


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 3, 2009)

ent931 said:


> ok my bad bro didnt kno for sure but i still wanna see the difference between mines and urs


 
Not doubt man, looking foward to seeing your slh.


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 3, 2009)

I will proly start a new thread for my new grow this week... Be on the look out for bkh 2009 winter flavors: qleaner, sour cream ,LA woman, and abusive kush.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

seeds in the ground... new journal starts tomorrow hope to you guys there... peace


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 23, 2009)

will be there


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 27, 2009)

Give me the link. I will grab a seat.....


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Give me the link. I will grab a seat.....




heres the link to the new journal.... enjoy

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277889-bucket-heads-tga-querkle-serious.html


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for everyone for all the support over the past few months. Come check out the new journal. This winter is gonna be great.
Peace out...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 13, 2009)

I enjoyed your journal, can wait for your next one!!! NIIIIICCE PLANTS!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 14, 2009)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I enjoyed your journal, can wait for your next one!!! NIIIIICCE PLANTS!!!




thank you man, i really appropriate it. im starting flowering tomorrow in my neww journal. come check it out. thread is in my signature.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 25, 2010)

scribed nice setup!!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> scribed nice setup!!



thanks man, but this was my old journal. Try this one, its my new setup and tga journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277889-bucket-heads-tga-querkle-serious.html


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 19, 2010)

cocoflexme said:


> Can you help me with a quick tip on the SLH?
> 
> I am planning on growing my own now ... i have a 20 sqm space fited with 3x 600W HPS . I have 2 ventilators running just to keep the air moving in the room , also a CO2 filter and another vent that get's the air out of the room. How many SLH can i fit in this space, and also please tell me if the things that i bought untill now are sufficient for the well being of my lemons.
> 
> Hope to hear from you ... also sorry for my bad english.


well i think a light is good for a 4x4 ft area. so you have enough light for a 12x4 room basically. i would put no more than 4 plants per lights....3 is what i do. i use a screen too, which is why i think i get a much bigger yield than bucket with a shorter veg time. if you cram all kinds of plants into a small space, they can actually hurt the yield. ive had more from 2 plants than 4 plants. i use bubble buckets as well instead of the rockwool. its alot easier to flush and correct mistakes in bubble buckets than it is to flush rockwool. 




Bucket head said:


> i would argue that 600's would b better in your space simply cause of the heat off a 1000...


i would argue that 600s are better period. you can put the lamp closer to the plants and you get a better lumen/watt ratio




i also think you would be well served to get a screen. you will get a much larger harvest because you will have a more even canopy. if you have a tall plant like the SLH, you can pull the fast growers down into the screen and spread out the plant. this also allows for more buds to receieve light.



i get a qp/SLH plant using 600w without CO2, imagine what my yields would be if i had CO2 in the room. i veg my plants for around 2 weeks.


also, the SLH is an 11 week plant, not sure why everyone is chopping this one down at 9-10 weeks. 


best strain ive had recently too. that & the OG chemdawg are my personal favs


----------



## ledbudguy (Jan 16, 2011)

Bucket head said:


> you could do at least 10-12 no problem, biy beware the slh grow super fast in flower. mine were six foot at 5 weeks...




Hey, I just got some slh seeds. I'm just wondering how much they grow after you flip them? I have a confined space and I'm growing under LED... My maximum plant height is 23". Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

